# Tent Hunters



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

Even though I live in the heart of grouse country, I do spend 4 days in a tent every year in Wisconsin...the other place where there are no birds.

I have been camping a an old Coleman dome tent for 10 years and it has finally given up the ghost this year so I am looking to replace it.

I have a gift card for Cabelas from Christmas and am looking at this tent:

Cabela's Outback Lodge

It shows good reviews but I would like to hear form other tent hunters out there what you think?

I hunt with a large group but we all have our own tents. I was thinking this one and a Buddy Heater would do well for myself.

Any opinions from those who tent it?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Get a canvas tent. They breath better and you won't have the condensation problems. I like cabin style tents and cover them with a blue tarp. This is the one I'm using these days. I bought it in 2003 and it's held up to the november storms up by you.









Also, I use kerosene starting in november. The buddy heater when it's a little warmer.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I had the old Alaknak canvas tent and liked hunting out of it a great deal. The new Alaknak version is hard to beat [except for the price]. If you are not hunting in real cold weather and/or don't want the stove options, the tent you are looking into looks pretty good. The single pole set-up is really nice, especially for solo set-up. My dogs always seemed to slam into the lines though but they aren't running around camp too much anyways. The price looks pretty good too.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

I do you stay in this tent alone, or have family with you? If it's just me and the dog, I would go with a smaller style tent. The cabin style is nice for room, but if you don't keep the roof banjo string tight any moisture will collect on it and seap through. This will happen no matter that they say it is "waterproof" and no matter how many times you have treated it with Camp Dry or similar product, unless you purchase a rain fly. I have had several cabin tents and went back to spending the same amount of money on smaller tents that come with this. When you keep the cabin style tent this tight it will start to come apart sooner and not last you as long. Just my experiance and one other observation, that pole in the center will become a pain in the tookus unless you, as stated in the ad, park it under a tree and hold it up by tieing it to a limb. I would also check into other dealers to see what they have available. Nothing against Cabela's, but alot of times they don't have the best prices on certain items.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

WeimsRus said:


> I do you stay in this tent alone, or have family with you? If it's just me and the dog, I would go with a smaller style tent. The cabin style is nice for room, but if you don't keep the roof banjo string tight any moisture will collect on it and seap through. This will happen no matter that they say it is "waterproof" and no matter how many times you have treated it with Camp Dry or similar product, unless you purchase a rain fly. I have had several cabin tents and went back to spending the same amount of money on smaller tents that come with this. When you keep the cabin style tent this tight it will start to come apart sooner and not last you as long. Just my experiance and one other observation, that pole in the center will become a pain in the tookus unless you, as stated in the ad, park it under a tree and hold it up by tieing it to a limb. I would also check into other dealers to see what they have available. Nothing against Cabela's, but alot of times they don't have the best prices on certain items.


I think these are valid points. I don't treat my canvas tents with anything. I put a tarp over them. This keeps snow and rain off. The one I pictured. Came with a rain fly that was nice. But I stuck with the same old tarp.  I haven't seen the stress points give yet. But it's only six years old. I think with this model, heavy wet snows are the biggest concern. I have had to return during the day to knock the snow off. A tent like he's looking at would not have this problem. Also, the center pole would have to be adjusted too. really kills the floor space.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Mickey Finn said:


> I think these are valid points. I don't treat my canvas tents with anything. I put a tarp over them. This keeps snow and rain off. The one I pictured. Came with a rain fly that was nice. But I stuck with the same old tarp.  I haven't seen the stress points give yet. But it's only six years old. I think with this model, heavy wet snows are the biggest concern. I have had to return during the day to knock the snow off. A tent like he's looking at would not have this problem. Also, the center pole would have to be adjusted too. really kills the floor space.


Its good to put a tarp over any tent. The #1 thing that kills a tent is UV. 2 is moisture.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I use the Alaknak shown above and have tarped it the last 2 years. I also use the Cabelas 8 man Alaskan Guide Series which has a rain fly. The Alaknak has a wood stove but I haven't been ambitious enough yet to use it. The Buddy Heater will help but the proper sleeping bag is more important. Our grouse camps have ranged from single digits to 80 degrees with heavy snows, high winds and rain.

Personally I would buy a tent that has a fitted rain fly which covers the entire tent. 

Mike 



Mike


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

They cover a cabin style tent alot better. Be it 'ar so humble. Here's my camping spot.


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

I do alot of hunting out of my outback lodge 10x10 and it has proved to be a very good tent ,its easy and quick to set up, and handels the wind ,rain, and snow real well because of its steep roof.
just seal up the seams and go hunting.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

After looking at the tent you are considering I would be concerned with rain especially at the front door. This is my home away from home. I like wood heat and dirt floors. I have a few rubber backed roll up carpets I put out by my cot. I have had it 10 years. They are expensive but they are also very comfortable. Nothing like coming out of the rain and drying off all your gear. I also have a smaller tent for short trips. Mr buddy heaters are OK for getting the chill out but they don't seem to dry gear out very well. Maybe use the certificate toward a small canvas tent and get a small wood stove later this fall. You will get many years of use out of it.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Mickey Finn said:


> They cover a cabin style tent alot better. Be it 'ar so humble. Here's my camping spot.


I do believe I was hunting along a river and stumbled across this camp. :yikes:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

BEST bar set up anyway


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

wirehair.....that set up is by far the best I have seen......it makes we want to start drinking again  what size tent is that?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I bet you stumbled.:lol:


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought my son the 10x10 Outback Lodge when he was in Scouts years back for the simplicity of set up.It worked alright for him and pretty much kept the rain out.Wouldn't consider it a 4 season tent.Door zipper gave out after a couple of years.The Alaknak is the way to go if you want that single pole style.I have the 8-man Alaska Guide Model tent and been through torrential rain,snow,wind,bugs,and heat.All I can say is for a nylon tent,it has no equal.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I am hoping to get a tipi to hunt out of next season. No need for a wood stove, I can have an open fire right in the middle


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> I am hoping to get a tipi to hunt out of next season. No need for a wood stove, I can have an open fire right in the middle


Oh no. he's gone *****.:yikes:

These seem nice. Also, you can use your woodstove. Alot better for your lungs and eye's But again theres a center pole.

https://www.kifaru.net/TIPI2009.html


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Far outside the realm of what you're looking for, but if ever get to the point where I have more "fun money," I've got one of these on my wish list:

http://hennessyhammock.com/catalogue.html

KW


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

We've "tented it" a bunch over the last couple years. My only suggestion would be that if you plan on doing some later season hunting try and limit the ventilation on the top. They are all vented nowadays, but the warmer weather tents breath much more... which doesn't help when you want to retain some of the heat produced by your buddy heater (which has an 02 sensor). Equally important... your cot and sleeping bag will be just as important for a good nights sleep.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, as an old scouter,,,,emphasis on old,,,,,, i always used a ten x ten with a screened in front pourch for my self. i like having space. i carry a fold up table and a cot for inside . its nice to use the table as a desk, or table when its bad weather or i just want to relax for awhile. i have a small crank up radio that i take that gets weather, tv stations, shortwave, as well as am/fm stations. not a boom box but good company on those dreary rain soaked days. in my screen porch i have a small fourplace folding picknic table where i set up my coleman stove and kitchen box and my cooler. this,with a couple folding camp stools, makes a nice bug resistant lounging area.
this all gives me a comfortable place to spend my evenings and bad weather days, with enough room to have company over for a card game or bull session.
this is an inexpensive tent and not very water proof, so i use a poly tarp rainfly over it and never get wet. but dont get the blue poly tarp. they don't last and you have to keep getting new ones. spend a little more and get the siver one with a dark flipside thats called a heavy duty. and size it larger then you need. the one i have has lasted me since my 33 year old son was 8 years old.
as for a sleeping bag i have a nice one thats comfortable down to freezing or lower, and a zippered sleeping sack made from polar fleece that is fine for warm weather on its own, and when tucked inside my heavier bag has kept me warm in well below zero weather.
oh and four extra tall poles to use when we know the weather is going to remain fair, you can use your rainfly as a sunshield .


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

i got a center pole style tent i thought i wouldnt like it but got it anyway ... its not bad you learn to work around it and it doesnot take any floor space up most things you place around the outside of your tent anyway


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

center pole works fine,, long as you remember where the damn pole is when you get up in the middle of the night to pee...... don't ask me how i came upon that bit of wisdom.....


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

I decided on the 10 x 10 Outback Lodge...with my points, a gift card, and a promo, I'm getting the tent and a pair of dry plus chaps for under $200.

I'll let you guys know how the tent pans out.

OBTW...if you are looking for chaps, the dry plus are only $29 right now. I like my Filson chaps but couldn't pass up that deal...I have the Dry Plus pants and love em.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

i like that tent... i would be very careful with a heater in a nylon tent tho. good luck with it let us know how you like it


----------

